# What did you see?



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What did you see while out today or while looking out your window?

While driving back home on a country road I saw the eye shine of what I think was a raccoon up in a tree. Earlier while driving I saw the eye shine of something else, but I'm not sure what it was. Probably was also a raccoon, but could've been anything around that size.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw numerous UFOs as always


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A man walking around inspecting the community and looking for rules being broken. Of course I found this out when we had a new dryer being delivered and a guy was fixing my car's windshield at the same time. He didn't seem mean. He just asked the windshield guy if he could park on the grass, so school buses could get through easier. SO now I know they actually send someone out on foot to inspect things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Driving home saw what looked like a small fox wandering along the ditch. Nice that I now get to drive through country when driving home at night. See much more wildlife.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Today I saw a wedge tail eagle steal a new born lamb most definitely for its dinner . 
Evedently Every thing likes to eat lamb .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A yellow plane flying back and forth over our house for about a half hour. Called the township and they claim it has to do with mosquito control. I didn't see it spray anything, but maybe it was doing it farther away.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

In the early morning, two deer who were going to run in front of my car but changed their minds at the last minute. Also saw a canine in my neighborhood. Ran off before I could tell if it was a coyote or a dog. Was dark colored like the one I saw a few nights ago, so probably the same animal. Saw it on the other side of the road last time. 

Almost walked right up to a rabbit when I got home. It was sitting in front of the porch. It finally noticed me and ran a short distance away. Usually they are shyer around here.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Waw sounds like you have the whole animal kingdom in your neighbourhood. Today i saw that my imagination to form motivation on productivity within rainy days could have some limitations and needs to be broadened. 
Oh i also saw a dead bird on the road. rip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing but the fog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6 white tailed deer near the road while driving at night. Might've been more I couldn't see. Also saw the usual night time rabbits.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw a dead possum and what looked like a dead ferret but I can't be sure, where I live there is a lot of roadkill.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Number 666


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last night when I was standing on my porch trying to find my key a black cat ran past my porch. A moment later a black and white cat ran past my porch after the first cat. It was a small porch so they were really close to me when they did this lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a short ride in the early morning. Saw 4 deer at the local state park and another 3 deer on another road. The last three deer had a rabbit with them.

I like seeing wildlife a night. Wonder if I should buy a spotlight. I'm sure there are a lot of animals I miss that aren't in my headlights. Worry the DNR will think I'm illegally spotlight hunting deer and harass me though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A floating corpse


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

killahwail said:


> I saw my baby brother who is now bigger than me. Used to change his nappies and give him baths. Soon he may be able to kick me arse. Funny how life is. Maybe he will protect me as a guardian angel like I used to protect him.


Wishing you luck being best friends/brothers for life 

Last night, I saw what I thought was a deer(eye shine and rough size) on the next section of road that was after where I was turning off. Decided to continue on and not turn to see if it was actually a deer. Turned out to be a big old looking dog standing on the side of the road. I turned around to check on him. By the time I got back he was gone. There were some houses close by(one with an open garage door) so maybe he went to one of them. I didn't bother looking more because I didn't want anyone to think I was trying to abduct their dog.

Also the night before I saw a man just standing in a farmer's field with a couple of dogs. When I came back about 20 minutes later he was standing in the same spot. Last night, I thought I might've saw someone sitting in a field with a bucket. Wonder what he is doing out there late at night, but not really my business


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw a black swan guarding his two cygnets.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> A hen pheasant, in the road beside a maize field; it seemed a bit huffy that it had to move for my car :um


I rarely see pheasants around here. Wish I saw more. They used to be common in my state but now they are pretty rare


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

On the drive home saw a gray squirrel chasing a black squirrel along a fence top. I don't see many black squirrels in my area


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw the sun bouncing off the cresting waves, and my tracer round bouncing with it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw a wild turkey in a farmer's field this morning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The dark sky


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw two dead snapping turtles laying in the shallow water next to a walking trail in the woods. Since there were two it seems likely that someone killed them 

On a brighter not saw a bunch of young toads and some frogs.

Also on the main trail, which is wide enough to drive on, saw a couple vehicles. Maybe they were from the township or something else. One of the trucks lucked like it had a dip net in the back so maybe they were going to check things out in the marsh area.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw a squirrel and some robins in my back yard eating the bread


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Within the last month I saw a baby rabbit, 2 deer, a squirrel, and some geese flying in a V shape how do they know to do that


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had dropped a small container of planted tomato seeds I was trying to germinate over a week ago. I was lazy and didn't clean up the small pile of dirt. Today saw a tomato seedling growing out of the pile. Transferred it to a container. While I was scooping dirt from the spilled pile to add to it, discovered another seedling. Had figured no seeds would germinate when the dirt dried out. This was inside so confident they are actually the tomatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A small piece of red jasper in the gravel when I went to get my mail. Small but probably could carve a pendent out of it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I saw a fox. Didn't see much more than its eye shine but it was about the right size and I thought I saw a fox type tail. At first it ran away into a yard and then it ran back to the road and down the road a short ways(as I followed) before going off into the woods. So more eventful than usual. Most animals just run away in one direction.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't go out and I have two layers of thick curtains on top of a layer of vertical blinds.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

People who don't like me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't go out and I have two layers of thick curtains on top of a layer of vertical blinds.


I always have the windows covered too. Mostly because I don't want to have to worry about the neighbors looking in. I should also get some light blocking ones for when I sleep.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Happy creatures dancing on the lawn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I always have the windows covered too. Mostly because I don't want to have to worry about the neighbors looking in. I should also get some light blocking ones for when I sleep.


 Well, I live on the ground level so it's a much bigger deal. Plus, if there's anyone out there in the middle of the night, I'd really rather just not know it, as opposed to waking up in the dark and seeing some stranger staring in my window. :lol I honestly think that would scare me more than just about anything. Once we saw a solitary set of footprints in the fresh snow out back that went to my mother's window and back to the fence. Was creepy as hell.

Anyway, yeah. I used to live on the second level of an apartment building and kind of took it for granted. You couldn't really see much from the ground even when the blinds were open. Never spent a minute thinking about someone possibly breaking in or whatever.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Forgot to mention that while grocery shopping earlier I saw a man who looked like my deceased uncle.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Once we saw a solitary set of footprints in the fresh snow out back that went to my mother's window and back to the fence. Was creepy as hell.


That is creepy

Also nice having blinds closed for if someone comes to the door and you want to pretend to not be home. Got a lot of use out of them for that at my old place. Random people kept coming asking to shovel the drive way and other things


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a cat sitting near the road. Stopped to check him out but he ran. Guess his owners taught him not to talk to strangers :yes

Saw a mystery animal in a farmer's field. Was about cat size or bigger. Tried to get a better look at it by swinging my my car and its headlights in its direction(deserted country road). Wish I had a hand held spotlight but not sure if they are usually strong enough to see that far into a field. 

Saw two rabbits run away together in our yard

Saw another cat in our neighborhood


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Several people doing some stuff. Some laughing. Some working. Some looking sad. Some looking bored. Some looking pissed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two people riding a tandem bike while I was driving around


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tadpoles in big mud puddles at the place I was rock collecting. Most were small black tadpoles, but saw a few bigger olive colored ones. Saw some turtles in a pond at the place too. Also saw a small bird chasing a much bigger bird. Back at the gate where we were parked, I saw a pretty big garter snake. I tried to catch it but it got away in a pile of cement slabs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last time I was out at night saw a few deer and what looked like a cat running down the road in front of me before it darted into a yard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It was starting to get dark. Saw a cat. Also a deer in a field

Earlier saw someone on the side of the road with a big black great dane


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw the young, stray cat I have been feeding. He was sitting in the grass waiting for his food to be brought out. I also saw the ducks fly in the backyard. They too, were waiting to be fed. They come every year at this time when the female is pregnant.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Sounds nice  

A toad sitting next to my house while I was mowing. Glad I didn't run it over by accident


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw some toads on a country road last night. Some might've been frogs. It's hard to tell while driving. There was no traffic so got out by where I was turning and helped one across the road. 

Later on when heading home almost hit a rabbit. Pretty typical to see rabbits but this one startled me when it almost ran out right in front of me.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw a bunny in my backyard eating the grass. He was so cute, but then he saw me and hopped away :teeth


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Callsign said:


> My eyes saw glorious pine trees. They swayed so majestic and branches rose and shifted in prayer to the wind. So well suited they are to the goddess of the north winds! Then my tortured globes do they spasm downwards, and stop mid-movement. A horrible cartoon displayed late at night on over-bright dying phosphors.
> 
> Was the delay between up and down due to late tiredness, or was it native to it's environment? Taut and bleeding branches of strain, mocked natively on those eyes by a layer of bright reflected sky, a sky full of masterfully aloof pine. The eyes drifted down and saw humans! Scary humans in scary dwellings!
> 
> Now I want to crawl on the dirt, and sob like a starving orphan marmoset force-fed empty hyper-pregnant holograms? I have seen too many slicks of heaven floating on tepid yet rushing waters. I have seen too often the twisted rupture of this life before me, into happy trees without easels manned.


This made me laugh. Everyones talking about animals. and you bust out with majestic pine trees.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A racoon. Also saw some eye shine from a couple of animals near the road. Turned out to be the man I mentioned in a previous post standing in about the same area with his dogs again. Or at least I assume it was the same guy. Was kind of awkward because I slowed down thinking the dogs were some kind of wildlife.



slyfox said:


> Also the night before I saw a man just standing in a farmer's field with a couple of dogs. When I came back about 20 minutes later he was standing in the same spot.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


>


These birds fascinate me. Why are they not afraid of people? They just stand in your way. Don't give a damn attitude. They scare me.>

***why post such a huge photo lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

killahwail said:


> These birds fascinate me. Why are they not afraid of people? They just stand in your way. Don't give a damn attitude. They scare me.>
> 
> ***why post such a huge photo lol


I don't really like them, they're too dirty :b

I don't know if it's just me, but when I posted the photo it was normal size! your quote is massive :laugh:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I don't really like them, they're too dirty :b
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but when I posted the photo it was normal size! your quote is massive :laugh:


The one you posted was normal size for me too. No idea why the quoted one was giant lol

I saw a deer when going out to get some late night groceries.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw sticks and debris marking high-line of the tiny creek by a park I like to run through after it had rained yesterday. It was astonishing thinking how much of the park must have been under water. The creek had risen nearly to street level, fulling 4 wide culverts it ordinarily trickles through 1, and it looked overall like a bulldozer had run through it. The day before I stood by it after the rain listening to it roar. I admired the power behind it and wondered what it was about rushing water that gives off that particular tremendous sound. As always, there were worms everywhere trying to keep above the water, but I didn't see anything else of note outside. It was a warm, sunny day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lot's of angry and unhappy people being a**holes to each other as always.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A toad in my shed. He hid under a shelving unit. Managed to get him out from under it and released him outside.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a bunch of trees staring back at me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> Lenticular clouds, like a fleet of flying saucers and their mother-ship :int


Sounds neat! Looked up pictures on google. Can't remember seeing anything like that before in person.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Air plants at a greenhouse. Was tempted to buy some but am hoping I can get a bunch for cheaper online.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw both stray cats tonight. The little one was sitting in the grass waiting. After I brought out the cans, I turned and saw the other one standing and watching me. The third time I looked out, they were both eating at the same time. That sight makes me so happy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Callsign said:


> These seem really nifty and hardy. I saw these while visiting Texas, nestled among piles of large rocks or wood but not attached. They may have been younger offshoots being blown down from the trees above.


That sounds cool. I've read that some of them are native to the US


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A man who looked a lot like my dad at the library. He had similar posture and dressed the same as well. My girlfriend saw him after I mentioned him and she couldn't stop cracking up whenever she was near him. Hope he didn't notice.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A nude girl driving . Lol . Parked right next to me at the lights . Can't say that's ever happened before and probably won't ever again but one thing is for sure it should happen more often seeing as it brightened up my day lol . 
I love having a high car lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Wish I saw more interesting stuff 

Saw a painted turtle crossing the road. Drove him down the road a ways to deeper water.

Also saw an old railroad spike near a track and grabbed it. Might try to shape it into something if I ever experiment with blacksmithing again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not much. The rain was pouring down so hard that I could hardly see the road even with my windshield whippers going full blast


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A rabbit sitting in the neighbors yard and a black and white cat crossing the road not too far from it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw one peacock and two peahens at lunch and I gave them a few of my chips.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two runners coming off of one of my strawberry plants. Looks like I'll be able to grow some new plants from them.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I live on top of a hill unfortunately. It's good exercise I guess.

Anyhow, whilst walking up the hill I saw this woman behind me who was walking up the hill in a backwards motion. It was so strange and yet fascinating. It kind of set me back a bit. After a while she eventually turned around and walked normally. Not sure if this is some kind of a new exercise.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

):


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Poor bird. Wonder what kind it is


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

since I haven't gone out yet today i'll post what I saw yesterday: clouds lots of them and ten seconds of rain. weather make up your mind!!! :wife


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Here they say if you don't like the weather, wait ten minutes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

slyfox said:


> ^ Poor bird. Wonder what kind it is


yeah ): ...im not sure...i dont think ive ever seen one like that before :frown2:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fireflies and a cat returning to its home(I assume)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

While walking in the neighborhood I looked behind me and saw that I black cat had come out and decided to sit down in the middle of the road. He was quite a ways back or I would've chased him off of the road.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

While driving a could of days ago, I saw a fluffy black and white chihuahua that looked like it might've been following a squirrel around the neighborhood. Not sure if I should've tried to capture him so he wasn't at risk of getting run over. He probably would've ran away if I tried to get his attention anyway.

Tonight, I saw a pickup with two regular sized flags mounted to the tailgate. A little while later I saw a fox in someones yard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A lot of frogs on the road last night during a thunderstorm. Today, I only saw a deer


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two rabbits sitting outside. One didn't run away as I went outside to get to my car


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

a heron flying down the road in front of m car. Some baby toads and frogs


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

inna sense said:


> ):


sorta unrelated but what kind of camera are you using for your pictures?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Owl Eyes said:


> sorta unrelated but what kind of camera are you using for your pictures?


a Samsung galaxy s6


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Freighters, the sea, apartments, trees...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Newspaper man drove by tossing newspapers to some houses. Airplane just flew by. I live near an airport.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The sunlight shining on the leaves and grass. The little kitty waiting under the bench.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Barely saw someone in a wheelchair going down the road. Was kind of in the country. I gave him plenty of space. If he is going to be doing that at night, he should definitely get lights or reflectors. Reminds me that the night before I saw a bicycler with green lights on his tires that were really bright. Was really easy to see from a side-view but you couldn't see them well from front or behind. Something like this pic


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I block my windows with several layers of blinds so that the sun doesn't come in and I don't have to see the normies...

But usually, a very tall tree and some cars...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That my tomatoes(I think a cherry kind) are finally starting to change color or at least one of them is turning orange. I started the seeds late if anyone is wondering why my tomatoes are just ripening now. Glad it wasn't a complete waste. If these all ripen I'm going to have ton of tomatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A ton of stuff when I went out earlier tonight

There was some sort of huge party with cars parked for a long ways down a road. They were also launching a bunch of Chinese lanterns into the air. There seemed to be multiple parties along the road. Seemed like graduation type stuff but it seems late for graduation parties.

A little ways past the party I noticed a farm or something with a bridge in the yard. There were about 4-6 large birds resting on the railing of the bridge. I drove by a couple times trying to see what they were but it was dark. I would guess peacocks because of the size. I'll have to drive by in daylight sometime.

When I got to the mailboxes out front I saw someone had left a pile of mail on the ground. Wasn't sure if to take it. Ended up coming back for it planning to take it to the front office Monday but someone else had grabbed it.

When I got to my house a black cat was walking towards me. It didn't seem overly shy and didn't run away like most strays I encounter when I called for it. It eventually left.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hash!!! @_#


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

inna sense said:


> hash!!! @_#


Dude how dirty are your finger nails .


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

inna sense said:


> [http://s21.postimg.org/mo79ccno7/rsz_20150813_174125.jpg
> 
> hash!!! @_#


Initially, I thought it was something else, but then I wondered why you'd be picking it up at all, much less handling it with your fingers.

The only time I looked out my window today was at around 9pm, and there were still hints of daylight left in the sky. I was like, WTF, sun, go away already.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Grog said:


> Dude how dirty are your finger nails .


yeah thats how life is right now...you wouldnt know €_¥



Just Lurking said:


> Initially, I thought it was something else, but then I wondered why you'd be picking it up at all, much less handling it with your fingers.


oh :nerd: d:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

inna sense said:


> yeah thats how life is right now...you wouldnt know €_¥
> 
> What do you mean I wouldn't know ? I've been pretty low before and it Doesn't take much to wash your hands and cut your nails .


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw a kid trying to pick up a piece of pizza at the Chinese buffet, then he decided he didn't want that piece. In doing so, he flipped over that piece with the tongs and then picked up the piece right next to it. Lol. Then I saw a mom, maybe? or an aunt taking a selfie with a little girl in the bathroom. Selfies in a restaurant bathroom, the stuff of memories.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

Saw the sun through hazy clouds and tinted windows, looked like a bright orange moon....


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw both stray cats. One was on the patio staring at the house, and the other was stretched out in the grass.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A toad when I drove to the community mailboxes. Helped him across the road. Wasn't anyone around since it was late


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a small animal this morning with red eye shine. It was in someones yard at the border of a corn field. Didn't want to risk too much that the owners would notice me and wonder what I was doing, so I didn't bother much with maneuvering my car to see it better in my headlights.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone playing golf haha


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

The cows and geese sharing the pasture


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of crickets running away as I mowed the lawn. Were big ones and small ones.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A large group of turkeys in someone's yard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Late at night, saw an opossum eating roadkill on the side of the road. It ran away when my car got near.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

It was a dark and misty morning. I watched as the clouds descended upon the grounds of the battlefield. Suddenly a silent *Apparition* appeared from the darkness. I observed as she aimed her long weapon of range at me, the scope glinted off the front from the small amount of light that focused on her. Then as I stared bleakly I was guided away from her... guided by the light... I now dwell in this light they call "introversion."


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ducks and squirrels at a park. Most of the ducks appeared to be wild mallards but there were two white domesticated ducks swimming with the others


----------



## mrazme (Sep 14, 2015)

Picking up my little niece from school today, I saw promise... All those tiny people with their whole lives ahead so sweet and innocent, it was amazing. Also broke my heart!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some driver stopped at a red light for awhile, got impatient, and then ran the red light.


----------



## ChocolateSoda (Sep 15, 2015)

I saw that while looking out my window at my house once. It is NOT normal here - I live in the city. Silly cow got lost and wandered over. I thought it was funny. Farmer did not.



karenw said:


> Cows in the middle of the road which is normal for there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A young toad under a rock


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Pluto Time, after sunset. Now I know!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a large group of turkeys feeding in someone's yard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A satellite dish on the side of the road. Picked it up but not sure if there is anything I can do with it with my extremely limited knowledge of electronics, etc.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A hawk swoop down from the tree and try to grab a squirrel. Next time I looked out, the hawk was on top of the basketball hoop. Definitely not letting my cat out today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My first wild black bear  Was a young bear crossing the road. Didn't think you could see them in my area of Michigan but found a News Article where someone spotted one in this area a couple years back.

Also saw a young woman wearing a Pikachu hood at the store. On the drive back while looking for the bear I saw an opossum hanging out by the road.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw squirrels chasing eachother. A few were nibbling on pieces of bread.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw the stray cat sitting in a pile of yellow leaves, waiting for his dinner. There was a light golden glow in the sky due to the sun setting.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Paw prints in mud


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A pretty xmas themed house with santa surprisingly on the roof still, the winds outrageous today for me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Boats in the marina. Sun was shining.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Fluffy white deer tails
Crows crowing
Eagle circling above me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Another dreary looking day with grey clouds and wet ground. I saw that my car was not in the driveway, family borrowed it. Also the steps look like they are two different colors. One side is much darker than the other, due to the rain and overhang. The separation runs right down the center of the staircase.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

When I turned on the porch light and stepped outside early this morning, I saw (and heard) three cats walking toward me from three different directions.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Cat gently scratching its fluffy cheek with a branch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw something small and black move by the side door when I came home. Suspected it was a mouse or shrew. I lifted the trash can where I had seen the movement and there was a shrew underneath. It hid under some nearby leaf litter. I decided to give up and let it go. Hopefully, I won't be finding it in my house in the near future.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cat tracks in the snow


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

I got to see expensive airport food. I think the tiny bag of lays my little sister got was almost 2 bucks.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> What did you see while out today or while looking out your window?
> 
> While driving back home on a country road I saw the eye shine of what I think was a raccoon up in a tree. Earlier while driving I saw the eye shine of something else, but I'm not sure what it was. Probably was also a raccoon, but could've been anything around that size.


I saw you, you were crawling on the grass chasing birds and frogs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lonerroom said:


> I saw you, you were crawling on the grass chasing birds and frogs.


:b You caught me!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> :b You caught me!


I also saw you leave a trail of mysterious goo as you climbed up a tree while the mail man left kibble in his car for his daughter to eat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dense fog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A one eyed black cat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frogs while walking after a rainstorm


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tons of snails and a leech in a flooded part of a beach


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

A cute girl at the bank. I won't put in any lame jokes here. They're just. Way. Too. Lame. It's tempting but I just won't. She was cute though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A raccoon standing near the road. It went across after I passed by


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A lot of mud


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

This is a cool-looking thread.  Needs more activity in it.

Today I saw snow :cry , squirrels (red and gray/black), and lots of birds--pine siskins :x , chickadees, sparrows, mourning doves, and one poor hungry robin who came back north too early.

I also saw a purple crocus finally wilting because of the cold  and a white crocus that refuses to open so far.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw three stray kitties waiting for their dinner. One was sitting in the grass and two were under the chair.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gray skies, fog, and a baby cottontail.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Was picking out a few t-shirts at the store today and I saw two kids playing hide-and-seek in and around the displays and racks of clothes. They really make good places to hide lol. It made me smile.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Two happy skunks. (Happy because there were some nice chunks of chicken awaiting them on our porch.)



AllTheSame said:


> Was picking out a few t-shirts at the store today and I saw two kids playing hide-and-seek in and around the displays and racks of clothes. They really make good places to hide lol. It made me smile.


When I was little and they used to have the clothes hanging on a revolving circular bar affixed to an upright post (hard to describe), I used to hide underneath this thing, sitting on the plastic(?) mound that affixed the post to the floor, with all the clothes shielding me, and I'd pretend I was on my own little island, and I had to stay on that mound and not touch the floor because it was the "water." Just remembered that right now.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> Two happy skunks. (Happy because there were some nice chunks of chicken awaiting them on our porch.)
> 
> When I was little and they used to have the clothes hanging on a revolving circular bar affixed to an upright post (hard to describe), I used to hide underneath this thing, sitting on the plastic(?) mound that affixed the post to the floor, with all the clothes shielding me, and I'd pretend I was on my own little island, and I had to stay on that mound and not touch the floor because it was the "water." Just remembered that right now.


Eeeek! Stay away from the skunks lol! I bet they're fun to watch though.

Yeah it's awesome how our imaginations worked when we were little. Me and my brothers and sisters used to play hide and go seek in those circular ones, too...they were the best hiding spots. I was really, really painfully shy as a kid (4, 5 years old, and well, up into my teens almost I guess) and I felt more comfortable hiding, people scared me, so I'd hide in the displays a lot. My grandmother lost me once for a minute and I thought she was gonna beat the tar out of me when she found me lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A lot today. My first garter snake of the year. Caught it and let it go. Was a nice one that didn't try to bite. Also found a small red-backed salamander under a log. 

Later while walking a paved trail saw a frog sitting on the trail. He seemed to be dehydrated or not moving much for some reason so I moved him to the creek nearby where he swam away. A group of people came by with bikes a short while later, so I might've saved him from getting run over the way he was just sitting there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> When I was little and they used to have the clothes hanging on a revolving circular bar affixed to an upright post (hard to describe), I used to hide underneath this thing, sitting on the plastic(?) mound that affixed the post to the floor, with all the clothes shielding me, and I'd pretend I was on my own little island, and I had to stay on that mound and not touch the floor because it was the "water." Just remembered that right now.


I remember hiding in those. Can't remember what I pretended though


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I was working out today and picked a treadmill by a window and got a crash course in being an electrician. These contractors were fixing one of the lights in the swimming pool. And then they started jackhammering away at the concrete near the pool. My guess is they ran into some unanticipated problems. Either that or they screwed something up lol.

And my apartment complex is recently under new management, and they hired a new leasing agent. I saw her today showing the gym to some new tenants while I was working out, and daaayum the woman has got it going on.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I saw a sly fox, chasing a runaway sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lonerroom said:


> I saw a sly fox, chasing a runaway sandwich


Caught me again! I caught and ate that steak and cheese sandwich!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Caught me again! I caught and ate that steak and cheese sandwich!


I saw you enjoy that sandwich, then I saw you run away from those napkins that flew out of the trees, the napkins kept chasing you through the meadow because you didn't wipe your paws, I am guessing you don't like flying napkins very much when it involves sandwiches that run?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

2 flies having sex. doggy style.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

out the back? graffiti, some birds, loads of traffic, a new billboard poster (this one for disney).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

avoidobot3000 said:


> 2 flies having sex. doggy style.


Or do dogs have sex fly style?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lonerroom said:


> I saw you enjoy that sandwich, then I saw you run away from those napkins that flew out of the trees, the napkins kept chasing you through the meadow because you didn't wipe your paws, I am guessing you don't like flying napkins very much when it involves sandwiches that run?


Yeah I hate those napkins  My paws are going to get dirty again from running in the mud anyway


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Yeah I hate those napkins  My paws are going to get dirty again from running in the mud anyway


How would you feel if you got kidnapped by mimes? What would you do?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if you got kidnapped by mimes? What would you do?


I would feel very confused about what their demands were. The first chance I got I would trap them inside an invisible box.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Garter snakes. Was able to catch and release one of them. Was really muddy. Also saw a crayfish burrow


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The neighbor's dog running away. He was able to catch it eventually


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

17 salamanders found under various logs. I like salamanders but wish I had found some snakes or five-lined skinks too.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I saw thousands of people at Minute Maid Park at the Astros v Red Sox game. We got there three hours before game time lol, along with about fifteen or twenty thousand others, to get in line for free Carlos Correa jerseys (we got them, just barely). My anxiety was pretty low today despite the crowds. I talked to our usher a little bit (I've known her for a few years now) and my kids had a good time, although we did have to leave early because of a tummy ache. Probably too much junk food lol. I stuck to my diet as much as I could (had a few chicken strips and two bottled waters and that was all).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A sparrow. I'm rusty on my sparrows, so I'm not sure what type it was. It may have been an American tree sparrow.










And siskins...so many siskins. :x


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The female mallard walking up to the door. She was by herself this time. After she had a little food, she walked over to the grass and sat for awhile. One always comes this time of year, usually before she lays her eggs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some people walking a bulldog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7 garter snakes. Caught and released 6 of them. Two were really young. Saw a Blanding's turtle on shore. Also saw a blue-spotted salamander under a log. Were a ton of crayfish burrows and found a crayfish claw under a log.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I saw the sun for a while today. Man, all it's done is rain here lately. The flooding was really bad in some parts of town. I seriously feel bad for all those people that are homeless now. And I think like, eight people died, most trying to drive through water that was way, way too deep.

I also saw Cute Girl in the gym this morning. (but, unfortunately, she's also the one that grunts a lot when she works out lmao and never wipes down the equipment when she's done). I smiled at her when I came in, she smiled back. She left about ten minutes later. It was nice to have the whole gym to myself for the rest of my workout.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah God the raccoons are back, one knocked my feeding stool off the porch. Big fat-butt raccoon. :x

Here's to a summer of them cleaning out my feeders every night. If it's not siskins, it's raccoons. :x


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I like to watch the squirrels running around outside while I walk to class. When I see one I can't help but smile because I feel less lonely like they are my little soft fluffy tailed friends.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

While out biking again, I saw tons of deer!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A stinky stinky skunk. :x

...

I forgot to mention it, but the other night I surprised a new strange cat on the front porch! It wasn't quite a tuxedo cat, wasn't quite a spotted cat like our Cosmas, but was black and white, mostly black on the back, with a white nose and black over both eyes. Similar to our childhood cat, Sylvester. Sleek little thing, but looked grown up.

It stared at me for a moment then turned to leave, but stopped, and then kept eating whatever was on the ground, and just kept lifting its head to warily look up at me...I backed away from the door as slowly as I could and eventually shut off the light.

It seemed to be in good health, didn't seem overly feral though it's difficult to tell, I guess--most of the strange cats that wander around here are just so skittish. Wonder whose it is. I like seeing them, but everybody in this neighborhood seems to just let cats run wild, and it's sad since we live on a highway.

I miss Morty and Lee. :sigh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A white egret. Not much else


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Grant gustin from the flash and stephen amell from Arrow... on my computer screen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two wood frogs, a Blanding's turtle(might've been the same one as on 4/25), a garter snake, and a white tailed deer. There also was a lot of mud and water on the path.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two morel mushrooms. First time seeing them. Couldn't tell if they were good, so didn't pick them.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

A very suspicious bird that did not need to flap its wings at all to fly apparently. I really can't explain it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hikin said:


> A very suspicious bird that did not need to flap it's wings at all to fly apparently. I really can't explain it.


Interesting. Are you saying it was gliding while already in the air or that it could take off from the ground without flapping? I'm guessing you mean something like this though https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_soaring_birds Either way, birds sure can be interesting


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Interesting. Are you saying it was gliding while already in the air or that it could take off from the ground without flapping? I'm guessing you mean something like this though https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_soaring_birds Either way, birds sure can be interesting


Well, that's really interesting! It was definitely some kind of a soaring bird, but it's still suspicious since none of those on the list is the type of bird you expect to see in a big city, on top of the fact that it mostly looked like a crow, completely black.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hikin said:


> Well, that's really interesting! It was definitely some kind of a soaring bird, but it's still suspicious since none of those on the list is the type of bird you expect to see in a big city, on top of the fact that it mostly looked like a crow, completely black.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chough Not sure if you already saw this one, but maybe one of these? It said they are in the crow family and the map shows their range being around Romania. They mostly live in the mountains though.

Could also be a raven. Even though they aren't on that list of soaring birds some sites mention that they soar too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a young toad sitting in the road in front of my house. Moved it far into my yard so it wouldn't get hit by a car.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

slyfox said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chough Not sure if you already saw this one, but maybe one of these? It said they are in the crow family and the map shows their range being around Romania. They mostly live in the mountains though.
> 
> Could also be a raven. Even though they aren't on that list of soaring birds some sites mention that they soar too.


I'm pretty sure it was a raven now that you mention it, I was in a graveyard visiting my grandfather, so it fits. Thanks for helping me with this mistery! I shall reward you with this GIF of a sheep roaring to get into  battle!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Same thing I always see


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

karenw said:


> Harlequin flower bulb shoots in my tubs which I didnt know whether I would see as they were tiny & originate in Sth Africa. Its official im a gardener lol.


Congrats! They look like a nice flower from what I've seen on google


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two raccoons. Saw the second one on my drive home and almost hit it. I slowed down when I saw it but when it got to the middle of the road it became confused and turned around almost walking back in front of my car. I stopped in time though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A garter snake and some turtles. The turtles were too far away to identify


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Leaves! The trees are finally budding!



slyfox said:


> Two morel mushrooms. First time seeing them. Couldn't tell if they were good, so didn't pick them.


I'd love to try morels. All my life lived in Michigan and I've never once tasted a morel. Shameful. :/



slyfox said:


> Saw a young toad sitting in the road in front of my house. Moved it far into my yard so it wouldn't get hit by a car.


Aw. :mushy


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A pheasant and a man.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> Leaves! The trees are finally budding!
> 
> I'd love to try morels. All my life lived in Michigan and I've never once tasted a morel. Shameful. :/
> 
> Aw. :mushy


Hate driving around here when the amphibians are active. Hard to avoid all the toads and frogs 

I had morels years ago. They were pretty good cooked in butter.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Hate driving around here when the amphibians are active. Hard to avoid all the toads and frogs


We live on a highway out in the country, so we see far more traffic victims than we'd like. :sigh



> I had morels years ago. They were pretty good cooked in butter.


Yum. :laugh: I really need to get some someday.

...

Yesterday evening I saw...a giant crow carrying away a big piece of chicken from our porch. Cannibal! :afr


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a group of turkeys and a group of deer in the same field. A short distance away saw a male pheasant by the road. The pheasant was the most impressive because I rarely see them. Was the second one I've seen this year.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was at a drive-thru window and dropped a dollar when paying the woman. I ended up giving her another dollar, planning to get the one I dropped when I could drive forward a little. Then I saw a kid walk up and grab it. At first I wasn't sure if he was planning to take it, but he gave it to me. I told him that was nice of him and he could keep it. He deserved it for being nice or because his parents in the car behind me forced him to get it for me(I would hate if my parents forced me to go up to a stranger's car).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple frogs


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

had the feeling I was being watched...
culprit spotted









... dun dun DUN!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww, he just wants inside  You can trust him not to chew on things and poop all over the place. Either that or he's stalking you :hide



twistix said:


> had the feeling I was being watched...
> culprit spotted
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol they are in my back yard - gray ones - I thought they were quiet. Boy, was a I wrong - they screech at each other. Nasty varmins! :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A female duck sitting on a railing above a rock garden. Not sure if that really explains it well. She was letting people walk within a foot or two of her. My physical therapist said it was because her babies had been taken away from her.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A big black jumping spider and a small toad.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

While out in the country a chicken and some farm geese crossing the road. Also saw some turkeys and turkey vultures. On some of the farms saw horses, cows, and sheep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A huge group of turkey vultures standing around at a cemetery. Some were perched on gravestones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No intention of buying a boat, sorry! :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wild roses, largemouth bass(small ones), sunfish, and frogs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

While at physical therapy I was using a treadmill in front of a window. A robin kept landing on a short fence in front of the window and seemingly looking in at me. The fence was only about 5 feet away from me outside the window. She did this 5 times. She'd walk on top of the fence and keep stopping and then taking a glance at me. Not sure if she was agitated I was there or curious. My therapist said she used to have a nest with babies in the area.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More wild roses, a garter snake, tadpoles, and froglets or toadlets that still had a tail from being a tadpole. Was tempted to bring a toadlet home, but since they were so small I wouldn't know what to feed them and they are better off in the wild anyway(at least until something eats them  ). Also found a piece of unakite stone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A racoon crossing the road. There was a good sized deer nearby. Also saw a couple of cats


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two young blue jays running/hopping around and their angry mother. One went under my car, but luckily it came out because of its mothers calls and I was able to drive around it.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Horse butts


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

smog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A fox crossing the road late at night. It was carrying some sort of prey, but I couldn't identify it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3 toads. Was able to catch one and put it in a bucket, so it would be safe while I mowed the lawn. Gave it a little mist from a garden hose. Another toad is in my shed and got away from me in there(hopefully it won't get lost and dry out).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A deer and the eye shine of a small animal


----------



## treeline (Jun 9, 2016)

couple of dogs chasing each other.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A painted turtle in the water and a couple of deer


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

What I believe was a dead northern flicker lying in the road, wings outspread, hit by a car. I think it's the first time I've ever seen one. Poor thing. 

I caught a glimpse of a (live) American redstart the other day, though. Also a first-time viewing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some water birds. Some might have been green backed herons, but I would have to look into it more. Saw a sea gull with a fish that was big enough that it was having trouble flying with it. It kept landing on the trail in front of me and then flying farther down the trail when I got close. Black-eyed susans, daisies, and what might've been poison hemlock


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

About 20 kangaroos sitting alone my drive way some black cockatoos while i was walking in to work


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

wild daisies and black-eyed susans. Flowers my dad thought were sweet peas. A bird that looked like a male pheasant but was too bird and seemed to have trouble flying. Was in a field across from a house where I thought I saw chickens before, so it probably was theirs. Maybe it was a fat pheasant. Can't remember if it had a ring around its neck like a pheasant.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9 (Jun 23, 2016)

My boss and I saw deer at the edge of a forest on the way out of town this morning. Three does and a buck.

I saw an incredibly beautiful woman while I was waiting to get my brakes done this afternoon. Ffs she was just a goddess. I'm sure she has a bf. Not because all the good ones are taken, just because that's the kind of luck I have lately *sigh*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I saw a bald spot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A deer. There was also something rustling by my neighbors porch. Hopefully a cat or raccoon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another deer


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wild roses(barely had any flowers left), 3 deer(two while walking and another on a road), a bunch of caterpillars on my roses at home  , a kitten, and some fireworks being set off.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Various chipmunks scurrying around with their cheeks full of the sunflower seeds I put out for the birds and squirrels. >:/

Also a fat skunk.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The fat skunk is back and its tail is in the air. ;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I looked out the front window about a half an hour ago and saw all kinds of trash and debris from the idiots who were out in the parking lot shooting off the most powerful fireworks the law allows right by our cars. I also noticed several random scorch marks on the pavement where either something was launched or something went bang. Also not the most attractive thing in the world to see on a parking lot that already looks like hell because it's poorly maintained.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> The fat skunk is back and its tail is in the air. ;


Hope it doesn't decide to leave the area smelly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last night I saw 3 deer


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of birdsfoot trefoil https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_corniculatus . Really bright yellow weed that grows in lawns. At first my dad and I thought it might be buttercups but we examined some closer.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An orange tabby crossing the road nearby while driving home. Actually checked to make sure our orange tabby hadn't escaped somehow. Also saw some frogs crossing roads


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fireflies and a rabbit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A mouse sitting on the path. It didn't move when we got near it. It just kept eating. Touched it lightly with a stick trying to get it to move so it wouldn't get stepped on. This only caused it to turn around and look at me. It ended up running off the trail when my dad walked near it. When we came back later it was on the trail again.

Also saw some garter snakes, toads, frogs, and some turtles sunning themselves.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's fate this thread showed up in the sidebar when I came right here to look for it and post.

We just saw a FOX on our front porch. :O Stealing all the chicken we leave out for the cats and skunks. This is only the second time in my life I've seen one out there. Its ears were HUGE!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

^ they are really neat. we used to have many of them around but not anymore. 

I usually see a white rabbit in the neighbors yard. Sometimes he hangs out right by the stop sign.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I also saw a fox tonight running across the road. Or at least I think it was one. It was kind of big for a fox, but it looked more like a fox than a coyote.

Also saw some elk but they were in a huge outdoor pen.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The fox came back! :O

It's such a stringbean and its ears are the biggest things I've ever seen. It was growling and barking at something in the bush beside the porch while it ate all the food. So skinny it looked like a little deer eating from our porch, though aside from the scrawniness it seemed healthy and alert. Finally it ran away and I looked around and noticed a small skunk huddled higher up on the porch, but that wasn't the direction the fox had been barking in. :| Then the bush rustled and a HUGE raccoon emerged and started poking around to see if there was any food left (nothing but dry cat food, the fox took everything else  ).

The raccoon seemed cowed but it was so fat it could've easily taken that fox. :shock And meanwhile there's this poor little skunk trying to look invisible. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*tehuti88* Sounds interesting to watch. The fox showed them who the boss was 

Yesterday while digging a garden found a cicada larva. Today I only saw a cat.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i saw birds coming near my window when i woke up


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Hummingbird and dragonfly.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fog rolling over the mountains, it slowly enveloped the sky.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw my first praying mantis of the year. It was in my dad's garage caught in a spider web. I hoped it was still alive and pulled it out. Unfortunately it was dead  No idea if a spider killed it or it died from the heat and lack of water(not sure how many days it was there.)

Also saw a carp while walking. There were a bunch of big snail shells by where the water had dried up.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A long line of teeny-tiny ants carrying larvae from Point A to Point B. I've never seen ants travel in a line before (I think I read that they do this before it rains, but I've never noticed a correlation, and it didn't rain afterward), and I've never witnessed an ant exodus like this. I wonder if some sort of catastrophe hit their old hill...?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I saw someone getting arrested.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A garter snake, a bunch of frogs, a monarch butterfly caterpillar, blueberries(only a few on the plants), raspberries, and some silverweed. Our dog ran right past the garter snake in the trail without even noticing it.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw storks migrating. It was amazing.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

2 hummingbirds yesterday. I haven't been outside or looked out the window today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@frankhassa Haven't seen a hummingbird in a long time

Saw some frogs while walking and a family of raccoons crossing a road


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I saw beautiful sunset today with the clouds around it but I couldn't get a picture cause of the trees :/


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

slyfox said:


> @*frankhassa* Haven't seen a hummingbird in a long time
> 
> Saw some frogs while walking and a family of raccoons crossing a road


You could get a hummingbird feeder. That's why I've been seeing them around lately.

Saw one again today and several bunnies. One bunny was eating an apple? ( I think that's what it was anyways) and another eating .... well, IDK what he was eating either....something that fell off a tree.

I always take any left over food outside because there will always be some hungry animal to eat it. Even if its just an apple core or stale bread or whatever.

I never throw any food in the garbage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

frankhassa said:


> You could get a hummingbird feeder. That's why I've been seeing them around lately.
> 
> Saw one again today and several bunnies. One bunny was eating an apple? ( I think that's what it was anyways) and another eating .... well, IDK what he was eating either....something that fell off a tree.
> 
> ...


The couple I've seen were feeding on the flowers at my parents house. Not sure if I'll bother this year, but maybe I'll consider a hummingbird feeder next year

Bet the animals appreciate that 

That reminds me I saw an orange tabby cat wandering around today. He seemed scared of me, but I went inside to get some cat treats to see if he would take one if I threw them near him. He was gone when I got back. Probably a good thing I don't feed him anyway, because we have an indoor orange tabby and the neighbor across the road might think the outdoor one is ours(he's seen and commented on ours looking out the window all the time). The park/community fines people for letting their cats out so I wouldn't be surprised if he tried to claim it was ours since I don't think he likes us.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A fine for letting your cat out? That's crazy. They do tend to attack/kill anything in the vicinity though, so I kind of understand that.

I don't let mine out because I'm just too scared of losing him.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

frankhassa said:


> A fine for letting your cat out? That's crazy. They do tend to attack/kill anything in the vicinity though, so I kind of understand that.
> 
> I don't let mine out because I'm just too scared of losing him.


Yeah, but they have fines for everything in this place  Speaking of which, I better mow my lawn soon. They do have a problem with stray cats though.

-----------------------------------------

Saw a what appeared to be a dead raccoon in the road and another live one near it. It looked a little young. It retreated into the brush hesitantly when my car went by. Wonder if it was its sibling or parent


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

The same crazy albino bunny I see everyday. He sticks out sooo much lounging around in the green lawns and he doesn't seem to realize it. All sprawled out. lol

He will fit in better when it starts snowing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

While taking my lawn mower out of the shed I saw a grey tree frog resting on the handle of the mower. I don't live in a wooded area and it seemed dry so I captured him to release him somewhere else nearby. Also I wanted to show my dad. He must've come from some neighbor's tree during all of the storms.

There was a bridge about a mile from where I caught him over a river in a wooded area. Feeling rushed I felt I had to go with this place. There was no good way down to the bank with all the thick brush. I tried to put him in a small tree next to the bridge but he jumped out of my hand and onto the bridge. When I tried to catch him he jumped off the bridge and fell about 10-15 feet  Couldn't really see through the thick brush if he landed ok. He landed on the ground, not in the water. Still feel real horrible  Wish I had waited to find a better spot despite feeling pressured. My only hope is that because he was a tree frog that he can handle that kind of fall. Has been bothering me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Jeff271 thanks, hope so. Should've known it was a bad idea with how slippery frogs can be.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A group of turkeys escorting their offspring across the road.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

When out for my morning coffee, I saw a praying mantis perched on the drive-thru sign.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> When out for my morning coffee, I saw a praying mantis perched on the drive-thru sign.


Cool find. Haven't seen a live one this year. Only a dead one in a spider's web.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Cool find. Haven't seen a live one this year. Only a dead one in a spider's web.


It was the first time I saw one in person. It was pretty cool


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An opossum crossing a city street. A lot of frogs and toads


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cat standing in the street when I took the trash out. It ended up running away


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> It was the first time I saw one in person. It was pretty cool


Glad you got to see it  wish I could give advice on seeing more but I usually encounter them at random. Used to find them crawling on my dad's house sometimes. At least for me, they are harder to find when they are hiding on plants.

They'll try to pinch you if you grab them but they are calmer if you let them crawl on your hand(they might start climbing where you don't want them to but they won't attack). Will even groom/clean themselves with their mouth sometimes while sitting on you.

Ever seen walking sticks before? I saw two when I was a little kid. We took them home but ended up letting them go(I think at the place we found them). Thought I saw some on a visit to the south too. They seem even harder to find than praying mantises


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting. I think I'd be too nervous to have them crawl on my hand. Have they ever pinched you?

I've never seen walking sticks. Then again, maybe I have but I didn't realize- probably assumed they were twigs :lol. I'd prob be freaked out if it started moving and I hadn't realized what it was.



slyfox said:


> Glad you got to see it  wish I could give advice on seeing more but I usually encounter them at random. Used to find them crawling on my dad's house sometimes. At least for me, they are harder to find when they are hiding on plants.
> 
> They'll try to pinch you if you grab them but they are calmer if you let them crawl on your hand(they might start climbing where you don't want them to but they won't attack). Will even groom/clean themselves with their mouth sometimes while sitting on you.
> 
> Ever seen walking sticks before? I saw two when I was a little kid. We took them home but ended up letting them go(I think at the place we found them). Thought I saw some on a visit to the south too. They seem even harder to find than praying mantises


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> Interesting. I think I'd be too nervous to have them crawl on my hand. Have they ever pinched you?
> 
> I've never seen walking sticks. Then again, maybe I have but I didn't realize- probably assumed they were twigs :lol. I'd prob be freaked out if it started moving and I hadn't realized what it was.


Only when grabbing them, instead of letting them crawl onto me. Don't think it hurt much if at all. They'll also fly sometimes to escape.

Yeah they blend in well lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I pulled into the RV park right on the beach with my kids just as the sun was setting...we were driving in to the west and it was just amazing. I'll have to post a pic of the sunset tomorrow night. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jeff271 said:


> A hummingbird swooped down and was checking out my red t-shirt while I was watering plants. 3 large doves pecking at some birdseed, a garden snail trying to eat the birdseed too, a grasshopper on a rock, & a praying mantis watching from the edge of a blueberry bush.


My dad has had similar things with red winged blackbirds, but I'm guessing for different reasons. He used to drive a city bus that had red on it and I think he mentioned them getting aggressive towards it. Think I've heard of it with red shirts too. The hummingbird was probably debating if your shirt was a tasty flower. Cool experience.

Lots of praying mantises being mentioned lately. I better keep an eye out. So far I've only seen a dead one in a spider's web this year. Guessing we are approaching around the time they lay their egg cases.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

saw a very strange bug crawling its way up a brick wall, saw the force working in its legs while climbing...made me very interested for some reason


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

i saw ambulances driving up to my school to help the dude who collapsed in our library. then driving home i saw cars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A turtle basking on a rusty piece of junk in the water. Probably was a smashed barrel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A pirate ship someone setup in their yard for Halloween

A bunch of petting zoo animals(emus, turkeys, llamas, goats, chickens, rabbits, sheep, etc) when I visited a pumpkin farm with my dad

That one of the superworms I'm raising with my dad finally reached the pupae stage. Finally going to start having beetles.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

I saw a man walking along the footpath carrying a large polystyrene box. He saw me looking and I raised my hand in a sort of 'hello' gesture and he smiled back.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I saw a black cat outside by my window.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> I pulled into the RV park right on the beach with my kids just as the sun was setting...we were driving in to the west and it was just amazing. I'll have to post a pic of the sunset tomorrow night.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


It was a nice weekend even up here in Ohio.

It was also nice, despite the silent cold front (no rain, no clouds, but a 15 degree drop!), to see that the front told Matthew where to go!


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

People and couples walking, here and there. Winding down from their day.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Highway patrol was trying to pull over a semi-truck and the driver of the semi was really clueless. I slowed down to watch how long it would take before the semi realized what was going on. Took quite a while and I bet the cop was steamed. LOL! Glad I wasn't the driver...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That my bike was missing, a bee or wasp in my basket at Walgreens and a guy dressed similarly to that hunter guy from Jumanji.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

A wicked looking spider caught in between my living room window and the screen. Shiver....


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I saw a Major League Soccer game (8th row) with my kids....Houston Dynamo vs LA Galaxy. Was pretty awesome. I also saw their mascot, a 6 foot tall fox, come to our seats. I got a few good pictures of my kids (and me) with him. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eye shine from some small animal while driving. Also saw a harvestmen/daddy long legs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5 deer crossing the road last night. Had to come to a sudden stop to avoid hitting any of them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have been keeping a few species of isopods(pill bugs, woodlice) for the past couple of months. Saw babies with some of the wild caught ones last night  Hope my zebra pill bugs will be next


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A rabbit running across the road. Barely missed it by slamming my brakes. Was late at night on a back road so there was no one behind me.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A few Deer and lots of bedazzling snow...Oh, and a rock named Brain lol! 

(Or the graffiti artist didn't know how to spell their name, but I refer to it as "A rock named Brain" because it's funnier that way!)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Empty streets, hardly any cars on the road, which is rare. The sun was trying peak through the gray clouds. Was nice to feel like I had the place to myself.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

***warning this was pretty horrific and involved an injured animal  ***



When I left a pet store, which was right next to a busy road, there was a group of people(mostly from the pet store) standing near and in the road. They were gathered around a deer standing in the road. It seemed stunned. When it starting moving into the parking lot I could see it was bleeding from a missing eye. It got scared and ran head first into a parked car. It then ran into the car again. As people followed it, it ran into a fence around someones house and then escaped behind the pet shop. The pet shop was aware of this, so I think someone called the department of natural resources or something. 

From the looks of things on the road when we left, it must have gotten hit. There was a side view mirror laying in the road and also a bunch of glass. The person who hit it must have drove off unless they pulled into someplace I didn't notice.

Hope the deer was found and got some help or was put down if it couldn't be saved.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

i wish I had taken a picture to post. We saw these ridiculous shoes at the shoe store with pom poms all over them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A racoon sitting near the rub. Seemed to be rubbing its face. Might have been because of the rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A group of turkeys crossing the road and my first snake of the year(ribbon snake?). Also saw some deer. When I got back to my Dad's house saw two rabbits feeding under his bird feeder. One actually ate some seed out of a plate he had on the ground.

Walked on a new trail(at least for us) with my dad. It went through an old gypsum mine/quarry. Found a lot of white and orange pieces of gypsum/alabaster laying around. There were also some gypsum boulders a short ways off the trail that were crumbling. 

Down by the water there were the remains of an old pier used to load gypsum onto ships. My dad remembered seeing it from his childhood. Found a few pieces of beach glass down there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Racoon which got scared by my car


----------



## mask3dman (Apr 14, 2017)

I saw some trees and some clouds and a blue sky.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

slyfox said:


> A group of turkeys crossing the road and my first snake of the year(ribbon snake?). Also saw some deer. When I got back to my Dad's house saw two rabbits feeding under his bird feeder. One actually ate some seed out of a plate he had on the ground.
> 
> Walked on a new trail(at least for us) with my dad. It went through an old gypsum mine/quarry. Found a lot of white and orange pieces of gypsum/alabaster laying around. There were also some gypsum boulders a short ways off the trail that were crumbling.
> 
> Down by the water there were the remains of an old pier used to load gypsum onto ships. My dad remembered seeing it from his childhood. Found a few pieces of beach glass down there.


Wow, what kind of place do you live in???

I saw a pretty good sunset today.


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

Gray skies, it was sunny only a couple of days ago 

Also, my cactus on the window sill, it's embracing spring with a flowery bloom.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I went for a walk with my dad this morning, and we saw hundreds of people at a park for some massive Easter Egg hunt thing just getting started. They had inflatable play-things strewn about as well, so it was probably an all-day thing. They got a good day for it (sunny and 13C).

I assume it involved a 'hunt' of some sort, anyway, because we saw a lot of kids with baskets. (We forgot our baskets, so we did not partake.)

I asked my dad how many of those parents he thought actually wanted to be there, and he estimated "about one-third" :lol ...Even I might have guessed higher than that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spirits


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

A fluffy, orange cat walking around my backyard. Idk what it is with these cats. So far I have seen three different cats in my yard that I don't recognize (not that I recognize ANY cats), one of those cats frequents our yard pretty much daily. They don't look stray. Well, they are welcome to wander around. I see them from my window next to me, on my bed around the evening when I'm definitely on my laptop. I really like their visits. I do hope they have homes, though.

This orange one is the newest one I've seen. They are usually around during the evening or at night but this one showed up just now. =O


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Last I checked, there were two girls lying out in the sun. Someone else must be mowing grass.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A new kitty. Black and white tuxedo just like my little guy. He was hanging out behind the gate. Unfortunately he ran when I tried to feed him.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Grackles.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

An ambulance in the Panda Express carpark. Probably another junkie OD in the bathroom. You wouldn't think so, but it's happened multiple times. I'm not sure what it is about that Panda Express.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

There was one of those construction cranes right outside my window at work earlier. Been hearing foot stomps on the roof, waiting for a guy to bust through the ceiling and crush me.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I saw a little storm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i saw a guy hit on a girl at the gym. his approach was to correct her form 
didn't stick around to see what happened tho


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had to slam on my brakes to avoid hitting a deer this morning. Really close call


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The invisibility cloak


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The power company working on our meter. Hid when they knocked on the door. Think they were just warning us that they'd be cutting off the power briefly.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The two feral(?) cats who stop by our porch...sitting together. A marmalade tabby and a tortoiseshell longhair. Are they friends now...? :con

...

I already know that most tortoiseshells are female. Now I just read an article about how marmalade tabbies are more often male. Hm. :um


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Two jackdaws. They're not the kind of birds I usually see around here, so it made a nice change from all the three-eyed pigeons and hideously mutated seagulls.

Also, somewhat worryingly, a van with the Umbrella Corporation logo from Resident Evil. :sus Zombie apocalypse imminent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Managed to not hit a skunk while driving home last night


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> The two feral(?) cats who stop by our porch...sitting together. A marmalade tabby and a tortoiseshell longhair. Are they friends now...? :con
> 
> ...
> 
> I already know that most tortoiseshells are female. Now I just read an article about how marmalade tabbies are more often male. Hm. :um


Last night they were both on the porch and touching noses. Then the tabby quivered a little and pranced off the porch into the bushes and left the tortoiseshell staring at me, then she turned and walked away.

SO CUTE.



kivi said:


>


:mushy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Skunks crossing the road on two separate occasions. I don't usually see them while driving.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

the same thing i always see


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

palm trees, sailboats, a mysterious island on the horizon, women in bikinis and sun dresses, warm pink sand, crashing waves, a family of seagulls all perched on a tree, storefronts with a secret brick walkway with a lion fountain and chocolate and ice cream shops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Waves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heavy fog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The day before yesterday, saw a bunch of deer and a snapping turtle crossing a road. Was in a nature preserve.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A skunk crossing the rod last night. Today, saw a bunch of finches at my dad's bird feeder.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fog


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

birds chirping and leaves swaying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Not today, but twice recently I've seen the cat who lives next door _on the roof_ of another house in the street.

I also saw him/her hanging out with Harley, the friendly cat who lives further down the street. It was nice to see them getting along. Next-door-cat probably needed a break from the angry man and the multitude of shouty children that he/she lives with.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night sky


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A strange purple flower in the ditch. Couldn't find it in my Michigan wildflowers book. Turns out it's not really a wildflower, but something called "hairy vetch," I believe. Maybe they dumped some in the ditch when they widened the highway and put grass seed alongside...?

(Lower-quality pic from my tablet.)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A cute little raccoon.

A male indigo bunting.









(Not my photo.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## LNLL (Feb 23, 2017)

New opportunity. New vision. And excitement!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still nothin


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Last night: A raccoon dipping food in a bowl of water we had sitting on the porch. :O I knew raccoons do this, I've just never seen it for myself before, and seriously, we get a lot of raccoons.

Night before last: FOUR LITTLE RACCOON BABIES _EEEEEEEEE_!!! :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fog


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I was at the hospital earlier today sitting near its main entrance while passing time until my peer support group was to start, and it was raining, lightning, and thundering something fierce.

I love watching a good storm. The area has these floor-to-ceiling windows, there were skylights in the ceiling high above me, and the rain was just hammering away at them.

There's something soothing about that (and, you know, being totally sheltered from it while watching other people running to enter the building and dripping wet as they pass by me).


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Paperback Writer said:


> Not today, but twice recently I've seen the cat who lives next door _on the roof_ of another house in the street.
> 
> I also saw him/her hanging out with Harley, the friendly cat who lives further down the street. It was nice to see them getting along. Next-door-cat probably needed a break from the angry man and the multitude of shouty children that he/she lives with.


 On second thought, based on what I saw today, these two cats do _not_ get along at all.

A few days ago I saw them having something of a standoff, but it didn't go any further than that. Today though, I saw them actually fighting from my window. Harley even managed to remove the other one's collar at one point. It's still out there at the crime scene now.

It seems like some kind of turf war. But neither of them even hung out in the back street until recently. Harley always hung out around the front, and the other one used to sit forlornly in its window. I miss those days. It was a simpler time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A goldfish swimming in Lake Huron. Stood out because it was bright orange. It was about 8-10 inches long. Seems like it would be easy prey for a northern pike or some kind of water bird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A park


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two goldfish this time at the boat launch area. Couldn't see them as well but they seemed to have some small dark carp buddies hanging out with them


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

A lonesome grosbeak, the raccoon family (mother and four babies), two skunks just hanging out, the orange tabby.



slyfox said:


> A goldfish swimming in Lake Huron. Stood out because it was bright orange. It was about 8-10 inches long. Seems like it would be easy prey for a northern pike or some kind of water bird.





slyfox said:


> Two goldfish this time at the boat launch area. Couldn't see them as well but they seemed to have some small dark carp buddies hanging out with them


Aaahhhh no! That's surely not where they belong, is it? People just toss them in the lake??


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That's neat on the racoon family.



tehuti88 said:


> Aaahhhh no! That's surely not where they belong, is it? People just toss them in the lake??


Yeah I'm guessing they got too big and someone released them. Felt tempted to try to catch them and see if anyone with a pond would want them, but then I remembered there is a fish virus going around. Not sure if anyone would want them if there is a risk they could've gotten infected since being released. Have a big wadding pool(50-80 gallon I think) I could keep them in temporarily, but I wouldn't want to get stuck with them because I'm already busy with other pets.They don't seem shy but I'd probably fail to catch them anyway lol

They are in a sheltered area with a boat launch off of the main lake. A short canal leads from the lake to a bigger area where the boat launch is. Have never seen goldfish in there before. They really stand out. Hopefully there aren't a lot more hiding in the deeper water


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw the devil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A ghost


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> A goldfish swimming in Lake Huron. Stood out because it was bright orange. It was about 8-10 inches long. Seems like it would be easy prey for a northern pike or some kind of water bird.





slyfox said:


> Two goldfish this time at the boat launch area. Couldn't see them as well but they seemed to have some small dark carp buddies hanging out with them


Ended up seeing 8+ goldfish today O_O Someone must of dumped the fish from their pond there. So there could be a couple dozen or more if you include ones I didn't see. Might report it to the DNR. Didn't realize that there were so many.

Threw them balls of bread but they weren't interested. Did get some bluegill to eat smaller pieces.

Saw what looked like a snapping turtle moving under the water. Also saw a sheepshead/freshwater drum but it also wasn't interested in balls of bread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Amon said:


> A ghost


What kind of location did you see it in?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two wasp nests. One was just inside the door of my shed and full of wasps  The other was in my car trunk but seems to be uninhabited.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thousands of people floating down the St. Clair River in Port Huron on the Canada/United States border. Most were on kayaks, tubes, and inflatable rafts. Were also a bunch of coast guard and border control boats. Was only there for a short while.

http://www.thetimesherald.com/story/news/2017/08/20/float-down-2017-dont-bonehead/584140001/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A time machine


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Dad's with their daughters riding on bikes, few others playing soccer or futból, a girl running with her earphones, teen sitting next to me, a strange airplane that looked like it was from the military flying by.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A solar eclipse


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

The Sky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Garbage trucks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My dad's cat catching a house fly in the window and eagerly devouring it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl jogging


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two opossums that my dad almost hit. Later saw a raccoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A squirrel


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

something


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Snail


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A praying mantis egg case. Later while driving home saw two cats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

A dead mouse/rat, which coincidentally was lying only a few feet away from my neighbour's cat.

And by "coincidentally", I mean, "not coincidentally at all".


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, I saw my first and probably last praying mantis of the year. She(I suspect from her size) was on my shed. She had a missing hind leg so had a little trouble balancing. Since she was close to where I was mowing the lawn I moved her to a bush. 

Would've considered keeping her as a pet since she was missing a leg and probably won't grow a new one(guessing she won't moult again), but it is getting to the time they normally die around here and she might've still had an egg case to lay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smog


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

i saw some people being way to lazy in a store, they had the cart storage next to their car, and yet they left it in the way of another parked car....
i also saw some workers doing repairs on a road... a lot of dirt (is arizona , is a desert, not much vegetation) and pretty much nothing exiting nor interesting, same old boring road to work and back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark skie


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

somebody just threw a travel bag onto the roof of the neighbours property







wth


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Five skunks on our porch at once. 

No, not a litter...all adults, all on their own, and eating peacefully. So far.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

it was a nice sunny day the other day so I took a few snaps of my neighbourhood when on the way back from the gym.



















^ you can just about see the british airways i360 tower in that pic... if you zoom... and have good eyesight! still haven't been up on it yet. didn't realise I could see it from just up the road!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mortals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A dead bird on the porch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

New street lights installed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cop car lights


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

trees


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The moon


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My tiny dog taking a huge dump


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I took the garbage out and saw an ugly dumpster and a pile of dog poop. Does that count?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Spring always tends to come early here anyway, but I noticed it for the first time today. Lots of little flowers blooming, and I let down my window in my car for my dog to look out and could smell the flowers on the breeze. Drove through the mountain park again, I don't think I've gone a day now without going there. Saw a large bird soaring over the mountain tops...I think it might've been a hawk. I'm not really good with bird spotting. We have eagles too.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

the usual twinkly yellow lights and the same cars parked there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My neighbor's old pickup truck.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Snails


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

People across the street drinking beer on the stoop.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Me and the dog found a beautiful and interesting puddle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tickets sold out.
Kids lining up.
People on their phones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Street Lights


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

an irish wolfhound


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bird chasing a squirell with muddy feets.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was mowing the lawn. While mowing between my house and the neighbors, the neighbor's black cat was watching me to make sure I did it right. While in the front yard our cat was peaking out the window as well. Don't think I can word under this kind of pressure.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw two cats while I was at the gym. It was looking at me. I waved at it. 

* *


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Potholes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A cute tiny Jack Russell


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Homeless people
City rats
Garbage litter

I did see a couple of cats through a window though.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I saw 2 pigeons making love. I shouted "get a room" and called the cops.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

While looking outside the car window from the back seat I saw the condition of people. It is sad seeing homeless people and rundown areas. I saw an old man who walked with a limp while entering a postal building. Afterwards he enter his car with a really bad cough and drove away. God forbids if something catastrophe happen because we all know that the sickly, the disable, the old, the children and the infants are not going to make it. I saw the high end area that had luxury cars and a few sport cars on the road. While we are living our lives there is someone who doesn't have a roof over their head or haven't eaten in days. They live on the street. 
It is sad. It ain't right.

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I looked out the window today and saw the old lady who lives next door glide past as if she was on wheels (she wasn't so I'm not sure why it looked that way).


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

A guy coughing and spluttering over the food over the 'self service buffet' section of Whole Foods (the fajitas were the worst affected). I do not know why these things are not completely closed off by default so that people have to open each container and take out the food they want.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*(("you?! U u u u u u???"))*

See? Sea?

other words exist

blanking this atomic expression * U!*

99.9999% universe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Right on the side of the road a mother deer with a suckling fawn. She was about on the shoulder of a busy road in the country. Guess when baby is hungry, it is hungry. Hope they stayed off the road.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A few weeks ago I saw a flattened dead furry animal on the road while on my way to work. Took a while for me to figure out what it was. Pretty sure it was a squirrel.

Also saw a huge cruise ship on my way to work the other day. Must have been huge cause it's at least a mile away from where I saw it.

This afternoon- I first heard loud squawking, similar to the birds that I feed peanuts to on my balcony but louder and in a more intense way. Went on my balcony and saw a little bird walking around the driveway. A fledgling. Heard squawking coming from the neighbors side of the fence too. Hope the white cat (beautiful but deadly) doesn't eat it. I've seen her stalk the birds before. Apparently baby birds often leave the nest a week before they can fly. Hope it didn't get run over by my neighbors either. The parents were still attending to it.

http://support.wildcarebayarea.org/images/content/pagebuilder/Found_a_baby_bird_1000.jpg


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Plants. Bad lipstick. Fields upon fields. Old buildings.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Minerva.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

sanpellegrino said:


> Plants. Bad lipstick. Fields upon fields. Old buildings.


 plants and old buildings here too. =)


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Coincidence said:


> plants and old buildings here too. =)


Could be the same land!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

sanpellegrino said:


> Could be the same land!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone that took half an hour over the time the appointment was, but if it was the other way around as in anyone turned up 10 minutes late there was a possibility they wouldnt get seen at all.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cars lined up along the side of the road to get curbside pickup at a restaurant. There were two lines in the parking lot as well.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The clouds. It been some time since I saw some clouds since this Lockdown. I always saw a few white cars in the parking lot. I wonder if seeing a lot of cars of the same color near each other has a spiritual meaning to it.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I saw some polypore mushrooms on a fallen tree, purple and brown. They looked sort of like clams.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been seeing parked cars and trucks with surgical masks hanging down from the rearview mirror. New coronavirus decoration replacing dice or the tree air freshener?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Being able to buy (or even find) an overpriced dust mask is the new status symbol. :lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

This old thread, I lost track of it long ago.

I saw a fat spider outside the front porch door. No other critters tonight yet.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A cockchafer flew into our window the other night, they're pretty rare & wiped out by pollution, intensive agriculture in alot of places, so I believe, check out those antlers.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my deliveries was at a pretty cool apartment complex, all of the apartments were only accessible from the inside, and to gain access I needed a keycode. It was pretty clean inside too, much nicer than the apartments I remember renting. It even had elevator access, to get to the upper floors, of which there were only four - but in this are of Florida that is pretty tall. I later researched it, and it was cheap too, $900 for a three-bedroom apartment. I bet there is one hell of a waiting list to get in that place.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is that like the cute furry version of a cockroach?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I looked out the window. I kind of forget windows exist. I hate them so much I cover them up wherever I have complete control over the space they're in. If I had my way about it, I'd build a new wall over my bedroom window.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

trendyfool said:


> I saw some polypore mushrooms on a fallen tree, purple and brown. They looked sort of like clams.


Didn't expect to see anyone mention polypore mushrooms on here. Lately I've been looking for pheasant backs/dryad's saddles but aside from a few I found on one dead tree haven't had much luck. Also looking for morels, but so far have only found look a likes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't remember the last time I looked out the window. I kind of forget windows exist. I hate them so much I cover them up wherever I have complete control over the space they're in. If I had my way about it, I'd build a new wall over my bedroom window.


I keep my windows covered at all times as well. Don't really have a nice view anyway. Only glance out the front to see if my neighbor is out if I'm leaving the house. We don't get along with him well but he still feels the need to come over and bug me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I keep my windows covered at all times as well. Don't really have a nice view anyway. Only glance out the front to see if my neighbor is out if I'm leaving the house. We don't get along with him well but he still feels the need to come over and bug me.


 Actually I guess I'd have a pretty decent view (pond out back) but I can also see other buildings and anyone walking by would be able to look right in my window and I'd hate that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Is that like the cute furry version of a cockroach?


More or less I think so, people mistake them for cockroaches but we don't have cockroaches here.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Old Vera at no 9, just in her undies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A big crow in my dad's back yard. tried to feed it some peanuts but it had already flown away


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A cat hanging out in my yard around 3 am. Wouldn't let me get super close but stuck around awhile. Shouldn't have but gave it a cat treat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A bunch of prickly pear cactus growing at a roadside park. Weird seeing cacti in Michigan


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

my cousins over the weekend.

also game of thrones for the first time.

its good


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


> A bunch of prickly pear cactus growing at a roadside park. Weird seeing cacti in Michigan


did you dig one up and bring it home?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cafune said:


> did you dig one up and bring it home?


Took a few. Were hundreds of them there. From what I understand when they mow the grass at the park and the cacti get cut the pieces grow into new cacti. Or at lest that is what someone claimed on a forum.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Took a few. Were hundreds of them there. From what I understand when they mow the grass at the park and the cacti get cut the pieces grow into new cacti. Or at lest that is what someone claimed on a forum.


no way, i wasn't expecting an affirmative response tbh. i don't know that many ppl rehome cacti and the idea that you did is really lovely n_n i hope they settle in nicely.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cafune said:


> no way, i wasn't expecting an affirmative response tbh. i don't know that many ppl rehome cacti and the idea that you did is really lovely n_n i hope they settle in nicely.


I knew they were there from last year. Tried to take a few home then but after I potted them something ate them over a short time. Guessing a squirrel. This time I'm keeping them in an old wire cage outside for the time being. Had to put other plants I started this year in there too until they got big enough to plant.

Thanks! Not sure if I was supposed to, but from what I've heard they grow like weeds in that part of the state.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually saw this yesterday. There were a lot of people not even bothering with masks at Walmart. Even worse some of these people were standing around chitchatting in areas where you had to go close by them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A fallen tree. Big storm yesterday. Took my power out for almost 8 hours.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

an uncle and an aunt who I havent seen for a year !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A 5 lined skink(type of lizard). Have only seen lizards 3 times in Michigan. They are much more common in more southern states. It was running along the forest floor and then went up a tree when I tried to get a closer look. Was good at hiding on the other side of the tree when I would move.


Also saw a lone sheep. The nature center had an old farming village or something like that for educational purposes. Sheep wouldn't let me pet him but followed us closely and bahed at us along the fence. Even though it isn't allowed guests must feed him.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

a cat running up the road with a slow worm in its mouth - looked like it had a long handle bar moustache


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

A dragon on the back of a pickup


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

D'avjo said:


> a cat running up the road with *a slow worm *in its mouth - looked like it had a long handle bar moustache


Oh that's a type of lizard. Was so confused.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

A neighbor's two large dogs running through our yard.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I saw a Mama sparrow feeding her chicks in the birdhouse in my front yard. This is her second brood of the season. She's having a good year. Or a bad year, depending on your perspective.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Oh that's a type of lizard. Was so confused.


I was thinking it meant caterpillar. I should've looked it up

Saw the stray cat I haven't seen in awhile. Had been weeks so was starting to worry he was dead. Was good to see him. Gave him a little food. While I'm glad to see he is alive was kind of a relief to not have to worry about if I should adopt him. Would be a mess with the cat I already have.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I saw the manager of a local convenience store who used to serve me sweets when I was about 5, seriously, he hadnt changed a bit. Nor had the assistant who still worked there since I was young.


Obviously I still must have looked fresh as she recognised me! I felt like jumping over the side wall and letting the manager chase me off for giving him some lip - he used to get well angry ha.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A very small baby toad in my garden. I see toads all the time, but usually bigger. As far as I know the neighbors have no ponds, so I don't know where the toads were when they were tadpoles. The bigger toads I assumed could've traveled, but the one I saw today was just out of the tadpole stage. I like toads but have no idea where they are coming from. There isn't a ditch nearby either. According to google maps the nearest ditch is 421 feet away. So either that baby toad traveled far(for its size) or there is something closer.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

slyfox said:


> A very small baby toad in my garden. I see toads all the time, but usually bigger. As far as I know the neighbors have no ponds, so I don't know where the toads were when they were tadpoles. The bigger toads I assumed could've traveled, but the one I saw today was just out of the tadpole stage. I like toads but have no idea where they are coming from. There isn't a ditch nearby either. According to google maps the nearest ditch is 421 feet away. So either that baby toad traveled far(for its size) or there is something closer.


Get a lot of toads where I live as near forest and streams etc. When I used to smoke, I would sit on the front doorstep. One night there was big toad sat on the drive. After I had sat down, it hopped over, climbed up the first step and then sat down next to me bless it ha. My little friend never came back again tho :frown2:


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

slyfox said:


> I was thinking it meant caterpillar. I should've looked it up
> 
> Saw the stray cat I haven't seen in awhile. Had been weeks so was starting to worry he was dead. Was good to see him. Gave him a little food. While I'm glad to see he is alive was kind of a relief to not have to worry about if I should adopt him. Would be a mess with the cat I already have.


 Yeah, the slow worm is the UK's version of a snake.

I prefer the original name - Long Cripple !


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Massacre*

Thursday night on my walk, I saw two dead birds in the same spot. A crow and a much smaller species. Creepy. I almost never see dead birds, so to see two in one spot is weird.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Thursday night on my walk, I saw two dead birds in the same spot. A crow and a much smaller species. Creepy. I almost never see dead birds, so to see two in one spot is weird.


Could be another cause of death, but crows are vulnerable to the West Nile virus. Saw multiple dead crows in the same area of a fairgrounds last year and wondered if that was the cause.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A gray tree frog on the siding of my house. 

Also saw that the lemon tree seedlings I started had become completely flooded and uprooted. Did the best I could to save them, but didn't have potting soil and mot of their soil was washed away. Either way I started them from the seeds of grocery store lemons, so not a huge loss. Since I live in a cold climate, I'm planning on trimming (including roots) them to keep them small(maybe 3-4 ft tall) and potted so I can take them in during the cold half of the year. Wondering if kumquats would work better since they seem to be less cold sensitive, but they rarely sell them in grocery stores around me.


----------

